# 24th Annual Pescado Grande



## cmayer (May 15, 2014)

The Harbor Children's Alliance and Victim Center is hosting their 24th Annual Pescado Grande tournament the weekend of June 27th in Port O'Connor.

Registration, Calcutta and a meal will be held on the 27th with the tournament beginning the next morning. There is both an offshore and bay division.

The attached flyer will give you more information on the specifics of the tournament as well as details on entering Pescao Grande.

The Harbor's mission is to lessen the trauma to victims of sexual assault, child abuse/neglect, and other crime and their families and to improve the response of the criminal justice system by uniting the efforts of public agencies and enlisting support from the community. By providing a safe haven for these victims of crime, our goals are to advocate for their rights and specific needs and create an environment where violence is no longer tolerated.

If you'd like further information, please contact us at [email protected] or 361-550-3694 or 361-676-8548.


----------



## cmayer (May 15, 2014)

Here is some more information on The Harbor and all that they do.

How it all beganâ€¦

 1982 â€" The Crisis Hotline serves the community through dedicated volunteers.
 1989 â€" The Child Welfare Alliance of Calhoun County moves forward.
 1992 â€" Childrenâ€™s Advocacy Center is formed.
 1998 â€" The Sexual Assault Center arrives.
 1999 â€" All separate boards and programs come together as The Harbor Childrenâ€™s Alliance & Victim Center.
 2003 â€" The Harborâ€™s home is damaged due to Hurricane Claudette and is temporarily moved to the CPL Building.
 2005- Victim Assistance Program is a welcome addition to assist victims.
 2007 - The Harbor finally has a permanent home at 215 N. Railroad St.!
 2008 â€" Domestic Violence Program

In 2013â€¦
This tournament funded the continuation of The Harborâ€™s services to victims and their families as well as community education including . . . . 

 Prevention education presentations to over 23,083 children on topics such as sexual assault, sexual harassment, bullying, the six pillars of character and developing healthy relationships. Educational presentations on parenting skills, anger management, domestic violence and bullying prevention to 730 adults 
 230 sexual assault interventions occurred.
 Assistance was provided to victims and families of 1652 child abuse, sexual assault and neglect cases in 8 counties; Calhoun, Victoria, Bee, Goliad, Jackson, Matagorda, Harris and Dewitt - 2145 total clients served.
 496 domestic violence cases were processed.
 3603 individuals were assisted through phone calls to our hotline and/or the center.


----------



## cmayer (May 15, 2014)

Attached are the winners from the recently held Pescado Grande fishing tournament. We hope to see you next year!


----------

